# Mountain Biking



## old prospector (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone mountain bike? Im kinda new to biking, and am wondering if any of you know of some "must do" trails. Im in the Utah County area, but don't mind a little drive. Thanks!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Check out this website

http://utahmountainbiking.com/

They have Trail maps, descriptions of trail, GPS coords, directions on how to get there, etc.


----------



## old prospector (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey thanks for the link! it is just what i was looking for!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I just got into it this spring and it is a blast! I was a very avid bmx'er growing up until about age 16 (I'm 31 now) so I still have good balance and know how to control the bike, trackstand, corner, bunny hop, etc. The things that have taken a bit more getting used to for me have been efficient shifting, braking hard without skidding, and climbing steeper hills without losing traction. All that is coming along good but it took several rides to get the hang of. I also made the switch to clipless pedals and bike specific shoes which helps alot with climbing and staying on the pedals over bumpy sections.

I am also in utah county (lehi) and the best trail network right now is the corner canyon and bst area in Draper. I did canyon hollow trail a couple times this week and it is awesome. There are lots of trails in the area. Another good network of trails in in the orem/ lindon foothill area between battle creek and provo canyons. The site that was already suggested utahmountainbiking.com has great trail descriptions of these areas. 

I ride a cheap hardtail I picked up from costco right now which I quickly realised is too small for me, but I'm making the jump to a full suspension bike in a couple more weeks, probably a 29'er (29 inch wheels as opposed to 26"). I can't wait! Mountain biking is super fun and great excersize. I havent been so completely hooked on a hobby since I started fly fishing 8 years ago.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

My favorite place to go is up American Fork Canyon. Could be cause it is like my backyard, but I love it. I have several runs for whatever kind of time you have. There are quick 20 min downhill routes, short loop routes, long loop routes, routes for every experience level, etc. I used to go up there 2 or 3 times a week when I had more time. The main trail backbone for AF canyon is trail 157, look it up on utahmountainbike.com. Highly recommended.


----------

